# Paint Bubbling



## RiverCityRenegade (7 mo ago)

I have a black 2019 Cruze and noticed that the paint is starting to bubble on the hood with a few spots starting on the hood. I actually noticed this last year, but they were small and I thought that perhaps sap or something may have gotten on the hood. I don't park under any trees, but that is what it appeared to be and felt like. small bumps. Last weekend when I went to wax it, I felt the bubbles more pronounced and almodst felt like they would "pop". Anyone have this problem or heard of anyone else having this happen? I don't know if this prtains to the lawsuit filed by SUV/truck owners filed against GM on the 2015-2019 vehicles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RiverCityRenegade said:


> I have a black 2019 Cruze and noticed that the paint is starting to bubble on the hood with a few spots starting on the hood. I actually noticed this last year, but they were small and I thought that perhaps sap or something may have gotten on the hood. I don't park under any trees, but that is what it appeared to be and felt like. small bumps. Last weekend when I went to wax it, I felt the bubbles more pronounced and almodst felt like they would "pop". Anyone have this problem or heard of anyone else having this happen? I don't know if this prtains to the lawsuit filed by SUV/truck owners filed against GM on the 2015-2019 vehicles.


Welcome Aboard!

What is the rust through warranty? I had a Dodge that rusted through and they replaced my hood.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

